# Rescue rabbits needing new homes



## Dylan-rascal6 (Oct 25, 2008)

Hello All! I used to run a small rabbit rescue along side my stud "charmed stud"! Sadly due to financial reasons and having to cut down due to moving we had to stop taking in rabbits, but *we still have 2 adorable brother rabbits left here to rehome*, they have been with us over 6 months now, and we havent had much interested in them! They are very happy and healthy, and live together, they are in a large 6 x 3 x 3ft hutch at the moment, so will need a similar sized hutch/run, and an experienced home, *they are approx 18 months old, 1 is agouti, the other chinchilla, they are rex x, they have sticking up ears (not lopped) and one has a small mane (like a lion-head)*They aren't castrated, and can get frisky, but it doesnt affect them living together! Sadly due to their bad past, neglected and not being handled, they are very nervous and difficult to catch, once they are on your lap they are happy and love a cuddle, they dont bite, or intentionally scratch, they just stuggle a bit when you pick them up! We have been working with them, and got them more confident, they will come to the front of their cage etc.
We are asking a donation for them, (it tends to stop so many timewasters) they must go to an experienced loving home ONLY! Which will be vetted to an extent! You would have to meet us and the bunnies first and sign an adoption agreement! If you can offer these boys a good home please contact me! Not suitable for home with kids or where kids would handle them! Suited best for someone that can give them a lot of room and exercise and let them be together but give them the care they need for the rest of their lives, or someone that is really willing to put the work in to make them cuddly friendly bunnies - it is possible, they are still young, and we've gone through stages with them when they have been friendlier, but it needs constant persistance!
Thank you

Anna

p.s e-mail me for pictures, [email protected]
Can be collected from Southampton, Salisbury or surrounding areas, could possibly meet half way etc if the perfect home comes up but you cannont travel full distance to pick them up!


----------

